# Who plays in drop C standard??



## dudeskin (Nov 29, 2009)

hi all, the band i've just joined plays in drop C standard. other guitarist plays a 6 string and tunes it down, but i use one of my 7s any tune it up.
so, what bands play in this tuning?
pointless post, but oh well .

if you wonna have a listen...
SYCHATRISSI...NOW BOOKING on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 29, 2009)

I think that quite a few of Children of Bodom's songs are in drop C.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Nov 29, 2009)

Drop C and C standard are two completely different tunings.

Drop C - CGCFAD
C standard - CFBbEbGC


And, of course, C standard on 7 string is CFBbEbAbCF.


----------



## Xanithon (Nov 29, 2009)

Born of Osiris plays in Drop C. At least they did on first album


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 29, 2009)

SchecterWhore said:


> Drop C and C standard are two completely different tunings.
> 
> Drop C - CGCFAD
> C standard - CFBbEbGC
> ...


 
i know that.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Nov 29, 2009)

Off the top of my head...

C Standard: Chthonic, Akercocke, early In Flames, Angela-era Arch Enemy, some Dream Theater songs, Queens of the Stone Age, Kyuss, some Dark Tranquility, some Porcupine Tree, Entombed.

Drop C: A lot of Kings X stuff (amongst 100000+ other tunings they use), most Shadows Fall, God Forbid, recent CoB, some POD, some Black Label Society, a lot of Periphery/Bulb, Chimaera, Killswitch Engage.

Oh, and The Ocean have their own variant of it (check out the interviews section).

That's all I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## darbdavys (Nov 29, 2009)

dudeskin said:


> i know that.


then why write Drop C standard, when there's no such thing?


----------



## dudeskin (Nov 29, 2009)

typo, ok? 

anyway....


----------



## Xiphos68 (Nov 29, 2009)

Dream Theater - Black Clouds and Silver Linings


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Nov 29, 2009)

BFMV play in Drop C


----------



## liquidcow (Nov 29, 2009)

So... are we talking about drop C or C standard here?

When I was using a 6 I played a lot of stuff in C standard, mainly because I'd tuned my guitar to that to transcribed some Akercocke and liked the tuning a lot and wrote a lot of my own stuff in that tuning.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2009)

Off the top of my head: 

Drop C: Chimaira, Killswitch Engage, The Faceless

C Standard: The Black Dahlia Murder


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 29, 2009)

I play drop C. Great but overused tuning.

Mudvayne, Seether, Nickleback, 36 Crazyfists all use drop C as well.

Can't think of anyone using C standard though.


----------



## defchime (Nov 29, 2009)

i use C# standard, Drop C, and sometimes C standard...

C standard- defeated sanity, severed savior...tons more death metal use C standard n what not


----------



## Andii (Nov 29, 2009)

Many many bands use drop c. I use it myself. It seems to have a nice balance. The tuning isn't so high that it's squeaky, but the strings are nice and tight for playing fast.

Necrophagist uses c standard (<------I'm an idiot ) (that's more like it--->) A lot of death metal bands.


----------



## techcoreriffman (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought Necrophagist used D standard?  And Born of Osiris' new album is in drop C too.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Nov 29, 2009)

techcoreriffman said:


> I thought Necrophagist used D standard?  And Born of Osiris' new album is in drop C too.



Both of these statements are correct


----------



## newamerikangospel (Nov 29, 2009)

Rammstein "Reise, Reise" and "Rosenrot" are in drop C (herzeleid from mutter was in drop C as well)


----------



## Andii (Nov 29, 2009)

techcoreriffman said:


> I thought Necrophagist used D standard?  And Born of Osiris' new album is in drop C too.



Yeah. Necrophagist is in d standard. I made a stupid.


----------



## Fzau (Nov 29, 2009)

Some of the In Flames stuff is C standard.
For Drop C: August Burns Red, Born Of Osiris, some Architects, some Periphery, Killswitch Engage, God Forbid, The Arusha Accord (I'm not that certain), As I Lay Dying, Caliban, Darkest Hour, The Eyes Of A Traitor?, Misery Signals, Your Demise & Shadows Fall.. just from the top of my head 

I don't use Drop C though..


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2009)

I know Cold and In Flames use C standard, don't really know of too many others. 

Drop C: Mudvayne, If Hope Dies, As I Lay Dying, Shadows Fall, Killswitch Engage, Ill Nino, Chimaira, Born Of Osiris, The Faceless are some of the ones that I can think of.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 29, 2009)

The Faceless <3
Wintersun <3


----------



## Rick (Nov 29, 2009)

Diecast plays in C standard and one of their guys plays a 7.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 5, 2009)

I play mostly in C Standard, my favorite tuning sans 7 String.

Old In Flames, Dethklok, Arch Enemy, Six Feet Under, The Black Dahlia Murder, and Some Cradle of Filth stuff here and there is what springs to mind.


----------



## 777 (Dec 6, 2009)

dudeskin said:


> typo, ok?
> 
> anyway....



The word 'standard' was a typo? 

wow


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 6, 2009)

777 said:


> The word 'standard' was a typo?
> 
> wow



I thought he meant the word Drop was a typo


----------



## abysmalrites (Dec 7, 2009)

Andii said:


> Yeah. Necrophagist is in d standard. I made a stupid.



Actually, the way earlier tracks (before Onset) were C standard. At least that's how RoG members tabbed them. It does make sense cos they do sound heavier than anything else the band has done.


----------



## Spondus (Dec 7, 2009)

Quick answer to the original question, nobody 

But seriously, what tuning are we actually talking about here?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 7, 2009)

Spondus said:


> Quick answer to the original question, nobody
> 
> But seriously, what tuning are we actually talking about here?



NOOOOOOOO idea  

That's what happens when a person takes two tunings and combines them into a thread title


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Dec 7, 2009)

Is the OP maybe talking about Drop C on a 7 string? As in C-G-C-F-Bb-d-g?


----------



## leonardo7 (Dec 7, 2009)

When I had an 8 string in drop F it was in C standard but with a low F too.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2009)

No mention of Suffocation who plays in C standard? I figured they'd be one of the first ones mentioned....


I agree that it's confusing to say Drop C Standard. Its either Drop C or Standard. but enough of trivial crap...

Yeah I like playing in B and C standard as both give a real heaviness and I find that when I play in C standard, even my heaviest riffs sound a bit more melodic. Weird no?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 8, 2009)

ghstofperdition said:


> No mention of Suffocation who plays in C standard? I figured they'd be one of the first ones mentioned....
> 
> 
> I agree that it's confusing to say Drop C Standard. Its either Drop C or Standard. but enough of trivial crap...
> ...



I was under the assumption that Suffo played in C#, same with Dying Fetus and Hate Eternal.


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 8, 2009)

Nope, I've asked Terrance Hobbs myself. (got lucky enough to see them and Decrepit Birth at a small venue and was therefore able to chill with T.H. for most of the show)

They play in C standard. Kinda funny was that I was asking him how he plays Infecting the Crypts and he just says watch me and I'll show you how when we do the set... Can't beat an impromptu lesson from a death metal master.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Dec 8, 2009)

ghstofperdition said:


> Nope, I've asked Terrance Hobbs myself. (got lucky enough to see them and Decrepit Birth at a small venue and was therefore able to chill with T.H. for most of the show)
> 
> They play in C standard. Kinda funny was that I was asking him how he plays Infecting the Crypts and he just says watch me and I'll show you how when we do the set... Can't beat an impromptu lesson from a death metal master.



Hmm very cool! I gotta learn some of their songs then 

Seen both of those bands together too, must have been during the same tour


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 9, 2009)

Yep, Suffo has some of the coolest people I've ever met. I managed to get a drum stick from none other than Mike Smith at that show and got Frank Mullen to sign it. That show was amazing. It was Veil of Maya, Decrepit Birth, Whitechapel and Suffocation. Didn't care much for Veil of Maya or Whitechapel though. I will say that the Whitechapel guys are pretty cool dudes on their own, but I just don't care for the music.

Infecting the Crypts is a crazy, but fairly easy song. I say that because once you can trem pick well, it's not too much of a challenge. Stuff off of Souls to Deny becomes a pain in the ass to play though.


----------

